# Hi



## hanse004 (May 3, 2007)

Hi, 
My name is Colby. I am 20 yrs old and live in Birmingham/Tuscaloosa Alabama. I am a senior at the University of Alabama and am in the process of buying a new horse! YEA! (I've posted a critique of a prospect on the critique feed so please stop by and take a look! Anyhow, I have been riding since I was 6...with the exception of the college yrs....haven't done much other than a rodeo queen contest...But I have now decided that I cannot live another day without a horse in my life. I don't think my mother understands my love for horses....as she wasn't too thrilled that I was planning on using some school money for horse money....but she knows that I am going to do it whether she agrees or not. Anyhow, I am currently looking for a horse rather cheap seeing that I am still a poor college student....I have found a barn that offers a co-op program for $100 a month + 6hrs a week of work ....really good deal in my book seeing that it is full board with the works! Going to take a look this Friday. And possible a horse on Saturday! Wish me luck....I don't think I'm going to be able to sleep for the next couple of nights due to the massive amount of excitement!!!!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and Welcome Colby! 

Good luck in getting your new horse, keep us posted! :wink:


----------



## DesertGal (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah! Good for you! Getting a horse is soooo exciting!!!
Sounds like you have a really good deal there. Keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## LisaAnn (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome Hanse004,
I am a newbie too and still franticly searching for my first horse share in my area in England. I know how you feel regarding excitment, I just don't seem to be having much luck so far. But I have patience and passion so I shall persevere. Keep us posted.
Regards Lisa.x


----------



## hanse004 (May 3, 2007)

Thank you all for your replys...I am looking at the stable tomorrow as well as looking at 2 different horses....the qh/tb that I have posted in the critique section and another grey dapple quarter horse. Wish me luck!


----------

